# Custom work,stock paint work,repair work ETC



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello in post for a friend who has a shop in HESPERIA CA HE'S DAM GOOD AT WHAT HE DOES no job to big or to small from kandy paint job's to stock paint job's full car and truck repair work from blending and COLOR matching anything you need his name is JAMIE you can reach him at 760-885-2190 if he does'nt answer leave a message or tex him he get busy sometimes and does'nt hear his phone go off thats for reading take care leo .....IM POST BI'S OF THE PAINT WORK HE HAD DONE FOR ME FROM STOCK COLORS TO FULL CUSTOM WORK ON MY CARS ENJOY THE PIC'S !



THIS IS WHAT MY 2007 CHRYSLER 300 LOOKED LIKE BEFOR HIM DOING THE CUSTOM WORK AND CUSTOM PAINT !




























































AS YOU CAN SEE THE BURN MARKS AS THE Suicide Doors WERE BEING INSTALLED !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

VERY LITTLE BODY WORK DONE CAUSE IT WAS A NEW CAR JUST OFF THE LOT BUT HE DID FIND STUFF HE HAD TO FIX BEFOR GETTING STARTED ! 




















NOW THAT IT WAS BASED UP READY FOR PAINT HERE ARE SUM PICS OF IT BEING SPRAYED 




































NOW THAT ITS PAINTED AND ALL CLEARED UP HE THEN PULLED IT OUTSIDE TO GET SOME SUNSHINE AND LET DRY..HERE ARE SUM PICK ONCE PAINTED UP GETTING SUNSHINE )


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

NOW IT WAS TIME TO BE COLOR SANDED SO THAT I COULD HAVE IT PIN STRIPED AND KANDY LEAFED BY THE ONE AND ONLY " MIKE LAMBERSIN " AND AFTER THE WORK FROM " MIKE LAMBERSON " THEN HAVE CUSTOM AIR BRUSHING DONE ON THE CAR ! HERE ARE SUM PICS OF THE AIR BRUSH WORK ALONG WITH KANDY LEAFING AND PIN STRIPPING :0)-


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

NOW IT WAS TIME TO CLEAR EVERYTHING BUFF THE CAR OUT AND INSTALL EVERYTHING HERE ARE THE FINISHED PICS ! ENJOY


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

WELL IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE AND WILLING TO DRIVE IF YOU DONT LIVE IN THE AREA GIVE HIM A CALL AT 760-885-2190 GREAT PRICES WILLING TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR NEEDS TAKE CARE EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EASRER WEEKEND !

760-885-2190 ASK FOR JAMIE !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT EASTER WEEKEND ! )


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

from auto detailing to boats and seadoo's etc here are pics of my boat he cleaned up for me befor the boat paint was faded in inside was dirty sorry i did'nt get pic's befor it was finished


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

did u shoot a pearl or flake on it :cheesy:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

it has flake over the base coat then kandy paint over it all !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

JUST ON THE TOP PART OF THE CAR IT HAS FLAKE LOWER HALF IS JUST STR8 KANDY


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Apr 1 2010, 01:01 PM~17067034
> *it has flake over the base coat then kandy paint over it all !
> *



orale


----------



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice who did the mural work?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

the guy who did all the air brush art work his name is cory saint clair


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Apr 1 2010, 11:48 PM~17073573
> *the guy who did all the air brush art work his name is cory saint clair
> *


how can we riach him ??????


----------

